# PS3 - Direct tv streaming from computerto ps3



## DrVader (May 28, 2009)

Hi, I heart itis not possible for the ps3 stream direct tv from a computer using the LAN... Does anyone know if there is a workaround for this or we just need to wait for Sony to release their directTV feature??


----------



## legin-52 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
I use a Buffalo Linkstation 'Linknavigator' media streamer wireless to my PS3 through a router.

Nigel.


----------



## ThreeSixty360 (Jan 5, 2010)

there is a software called Tversity media centre..... It can stream anything from your ps3 to your computer & stream literally anything from the internet to your ps3.... Check it out http://tversity.com/ <<< It has support for the nintendo wii, xbox 360 & ps3


----------

